# Why am i worried....



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

A lovely family have been homechecked and passed, they are really nice BUT they have chosen the most scratchy feral type older cat as they felt sorry for him.
I dont have a problem with their home but its the cat im concerned about. Ive never worried so much before and they have said they love him already but when they came to visit he hid behind his bed and was hissing, he does this with me aswell but the family doesnt have a problem...its just me.

They are coming today and im really not sure he should be rehomed at all but then staying for life in a cat pen isnt ideal as he doesnt like it..... do i hand him over for his sake of hopefully having found his perfect home, nobody else would even consider him or do i keep cooped up in the pen for another 10 years.
I think i already know the answer ....rehome him but why am i finding this so hard to do.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> A lovely family have been homechecked and passed, they are really nice BUT they have chosen the most scratchy feral type older cat as they felt sorry for him.
> I dont have a problem with their home but its the cat im concerned about. Ive never worried so much before and they have said they love him already but when they came to visit he hid behind his bed and was hissing, he does this with me aswell but the family doesnt have a problem...its just me.
> 
> They are coming today and im really not sure he should be rehomed at all but then staying for life in a cat pen isnt ideal as he doesnt like it..... do i hand him over for his sake of hopefully having found his perfect home, nobody else would even consider him or do i keep cooped up in the pen for another 10 years.
> I think i already know the answer ....rehome him but why am i finding this so hard to do.


If you were not in the UK, I would be asking if the woman's name is Sherri?

This is just the sort of cat my daughter would choose to rehome and care for, out of all the adorable, healthy, friendly cats in the sanctuary. Hence we had Janet, an ancient girl, almost blind, very dirty, and hardly able to walk because her front legs were too short for her back legs. She was nervous of everybody and agoraphobic, would not leave Sherri's bedroom.

I think you are perhaps sceptical because why would anyone choose a cat like that over the more cuddly and easier varieties? Well, I don't know the answer but I do know someone who would do the same. So stop worrying. I presume you will have the cat back if it doesn't work out, so what have you got to lose?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

I do understand and what I think I would do is make it very clear to them to give him space and time to come around on his own terms and I am sure he will if they are very patient with him. Also say if things do not work out then he must come back to you. x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

All the rescue cats/kittens leave with a signed contract that they MUST come back to me for any reasons.
I think you are both right, im just worrying but very glad somebody has chosen him as other people have shook their head and gone for the easier cats.
They have a wonderful farm cottage and miles or fields which i know he will love, hes neutered and microchipped so i think my heart is ruling my head again.
If he cant get along with this home then he will never find another, they accept he has had a bad life as the previous owner kicked his teeth out which left the roots so had to have the roots removed, poor boy is still traumatic but this family understands and he would be the only pet which would be good for him.
Rescue is hard, its not the work its the emotions thats gets to you the most.
I will miss him even though he hates me, maybe emotions are in the way as he was the first cat to bite me, we have a connection.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> All the rescue cats/kittens leave with a signed contract that they MUST come back to me for any reasons.
> I think you are both right, im just worrying but very glad somebody has chosen him as other people have shook their head and gone for the easier cats.
> They have a wonderful farm cottage and miles or fields which i know he will love, hes neutered and microchipped so i think my heart is ruling my head again.
> If he cant get along with this home then he will never find another, they accept he has had a bad life as the previous owner kicked his teeth out which left the roots so had to have the roots removed, poor boy is still traumatic but this family understands and he would be the only pet which would be good for him.
> ...


He may be a different cat in that sort of environment. I can't blame him for biting you or anyone else; I would have done the same and it will take him a very long time to trust anybody, but it sounds like these are the sort of people who will give him the time and space he needs.

I know Sherri would be dead chuffed to get a cat like this, even if he never came near her - she is weird that way, and I expect these people are the same. Actually I would take him as well if I had that sort of set up.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Off topic but i adore your newfoundland dog, hes the size of my shetland pony.

Thankyou for putting my mind at reat, all i can do is wait and see what happens, he deserves the best home and cat pens are not ideal for stressed cats. They didnt want a cuddly cat, they asked for a cat which would be hard to rehome so i showed them this one, well tried as he hid behind his bed but if they are prepared to give him a loving home who am i to stop this.
Hopefully i will be proved wrong and he adores his new home. not many people would want a scratchy feral temperament. the amount of people asking for tiny kittens is unbelievable for xmas, thats why i wanted to rescue cats in need as i do like a challenge.
Well looks like Barney will have a loving home for Christmas.... lucky boy.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> Off topic but i adore your newfoundland dog, hes the size of my shetland pony.
> 
> Thankyou for putting my mind at reat, all i can do is wait and see what happens, he deserves the best home and cat pens are not ideal for stressed cats. They didnt want a cuddly cat, they asked for a cat which would be hard to rehome so i showed them this one, well tried as he hid behind his bed but if they are prepared to give him a loving home who am i to stop this.
> Hopefully i will be proved wrong and he adores his new home. not many people would want a scratchy feral temperament. the amount of people asking for tiny kittens is unbelievable for xmas, thats why i wanted to rescue cats in need as i do like a challenge.
> Well looks like Barney will have a loving home for Christmas.... lucky boy.


Ferdie is about the size of a small shetland pony which is good fun when he decides he doesn't want to do something. Diva is slightly smaller and very much more accommodating.

I took on a two year old cat a few months ago from a friend's daughter. They kept kicking her out because he didn't like cats, she didn't like her bringing mice in, the kids got scratched so the cat got kicked out. Basically she didn't have a home, just someone to feed her. It took months before she would let anyone stroke her, now she will but she is not the cat who will come to me for a fuss. All I know is she now has a cosy bed to sleep in and someone to sleep with. She gets good food, no longer brings mice in (touch wood) and is perfectly happy though will probably never be cuddly.

Why the hell am I spending money on her? Don't know, but it is very satisfying. I trust your little love will learn to trust again.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Hope all goes well for Barney - to me it sounds an ideal hope for an ex feral - a loving home that provides food and shelter plus space as well for some 'Barney' time when he can be on his own and go hunting for his food as he is used


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Dont worry CC. I would always choose the ones that are over-looked. Those hardest to re-home would always tug on my heart strings. 

I rescued one of my cats at the age of 10, partially blind and suffering recurrent bouts of pneumonia. He is a scruffy little sod with no teeth, but I love him all the more!


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Maybe ask them to send you some pictures after he has settled in? I always find this is nice and eases your mind (I worry if I haven't heard anything!)

That poor little guy  I think that the ones who are least trusting are the most rewarding when they do come round and I'm sure that they will have a fantastic bond eventually. Plus, that house sounds like every cats dream, particularly for a part feral!
We had one cat who tore my arms to pieces and dislocated my OH's finger...but by the time it came for him to go I was crying! I still love the little b*gger!

I'm sure it will all go well, bless you, its the most difficult, yet rewarding part of rescuing & if it doesn't work out then he will be back with you, its a risk to take, but if it works out it will be brilliant for him, and a massive win for you.

Trust yourself, everyone on this forum does and believes in you  x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_it sounds like the perfect home for him, hopefully they stay in touch and in afew weeks he will be settled and you will be wondering why you was so worried._


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

I think give it a go!

Its better to try it i think!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

It shows how much you care and how responsible you are being but you have been totally honest and upfront with them and despite that they want to go ahead so I think you should let him go. I won't say stop worrying because you probably won't for a little while until you know he is settled! They sound good people and maybe they are the sort who just don't want a cuddley cat but a cat's cat so to speak 

Just ask them for an update from time to time - or if they are not too far from you - ask them if you could visit, just once, say in about two weeks time to check he is okay and they are okay - just say it is your ongoing support system!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Update on Barney.
Well that was the hardest emotional feeling ive ever had to do.
The lady was wonderful, she had her cup of tea sat in the outside cat pen so the cat could come upto her when he wanted. Barney took 2 hours to come out from behind his bed, but although i kept asking the lady if she was ok, she was staying put in the cat pen until Barney knew he wasnt going to get hurt.
Some miracle happened and Barney came up to her then he wasnt sure which way to run bless him and ran striaght into the cat carrier full of toys.

I can go and visit and they will keep me updated as to how he goes, they said there last cat was also frightened but after 9 months of just being around people the cat came round.

Although im very sad Barney has left me i know this family will take good care of him and he will be loved. Just goes to prove there is a family for every type of cat in the world.
Going to give Angel extra cuddles tonight.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Fiji444 said:


> I do understand and what I think I would do is make it very clear to them to give him space and time to come around on his own terms and I am sure he will if they are very patient with him. Also say if things do not work out then he must come back to you. x


This is really good advice hun I cant say any more than this. Give them a go x

EDIT: Just seen your latest post - thats wonderful bless his little heart x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have an update already.
Barney is by the side of the sofa, hes not at the back hiding but just so he can see whats going on. I have a feeling this is his home for life.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh what a weigt of your mind and a lovely story x


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> I have an update already.
> Barney is by the side of the sofa, hes not at the back hiding but just so he can see whats going on. I have a feeling this is his home for life.


This is fantastic news. It sounds like he has found someone who knows how to get a cat to trust and I am sure he will have found his forever home. He certainly deserves it, and being out of the kennel environment will make all the difference.


----------

